# The Year of the Kindle comes to a Close



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy New Years everyone.*

Getting my Kindle and finding this board was a huge plus for 2008 for me. You all are great folks and I wish you a happy and most healthy New Year.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Kindle New Year!

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy New Year. The best part of 2008 for me also was getting my Kindle and finding this group.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with you all.  Receiving my Kindle, having a new healthy grandson, finding this board and learning how to post messages were the highlights of my year!  HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY NEW KINDLE FRIENDS!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year to all my new Kindle friends!!

Linda


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it is hard for our non kindle friends to understand the obsession, so I think that is why we are all drawn here. 

To a year of Joy & Kindling to y'all!


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

A Happy and healthy New Year to all!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

candggmom said:


> I agree with you all. Receiving my Kindle, having a new healthy grandson, finding this board and learning how to post messages were the highlights of my year! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY NEW KINDLE FRIENDS!
> 
> Kathy in NC


Hmm. Listed getting the Kindle first, THEN the grandson . . . a true sign of Kindle obsession! haha j/k

Happy New Year's, all!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My granddaughter "Little Cowgirl" is my first obsession but my Kindle is becoming a close second.  Happy Happy 2009 to everybody!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita - picked right up on that didn't you?  Ha!  You should have seen me in Florida for Christmas trying to feed Griffin and read my Kindle at the same time!  Just kidding all - he is the light of my life!  Kathy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Ordering my Kindle yesterday capped off a terrific 2008, and receiving it in early 2009 will be a great way to start the new year (fingers crossed on the "early" part!).  I'm thrilled to have found this board, as well!

Happy New Year!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy New Year to All of my Kindle Friends.  

I wish One and All a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous 2009.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers and Happy New Year to All!  My Kindle has been such a great addition to my life and I am so happy to have discovered this board and all of you wonderful people!
See you in 2009!
Ruby


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm having trouble believing that 2008 is just about over! How is it possible for time to move so quickly!?!

But regardless, I'm wishing all of my Kindle board friends and happy and healthy 2009, filled with many Kindle books!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> My granddaughter "Little Cowgirl" is my first obsession but my Kindle is becoming a close second. Happy Happy 2009 to everybody!


Khabita,

Notice how she's trying to slide into political correctness after subconsciously revealing her true addiction. Face it Cowgirl, your grandchild is your love, but your Kindle is your addiction.

Steve


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year 2009 to everyone here.  The best part of 2008 was getting my Kindle and finding everyone here at KindleBoards.  May 2009 be another great year for all of you and may the KindleBoarding never stop!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can only agree with everyone's posts.  2008 shines as the year I was able to buy my Kindle - and becoming a part of KindleBoards is definitely the "frosting on the cake"..... the "bubbles in the bubbley"!!  Happy New Year everyone..... I can't wait to spend 2009 here with all of you!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Here's to a great 2009!*
*
Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!*


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Khabita,
> 
> Notice how she's trying to slide into political correctness after subconsciously revealing her true addiction. Face it Cowgirl, your grandchild is your love, but your Kindle is your addiction.
> 
> Steve


ok...I confess!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!!!*


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy New Year, Y'all.  I'm so glad I joined the Kindle Klub this year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy New Years!!!

(another year and a half until I can legally drink! I'll just stick to my juice)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Golly Gee Whiz - what can I add except to say DITTO to all of the above!!

FELIZ Y PROSPERO ANO NUEVO y'all


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Happy New Years!!!
> 
> (another year and a half until I can legally drink! I'll just stick to my juice)


I've of legal drinking age for 44 years. Haven't had a drink in 20.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy New Year, everyone. 2008 really did fly by. Here's to happiness, health and prosperity for everyone in 2009!

And thanks to Harvey for giving us this happy home!










L


----------



## Arby (Nov 5, 2008)

This really is a terrific place to visit - thanks to the moderators and the wonderful contributions of all our members. This community befits the wonder of the Kindle. Looking forward to a great new year with all of you!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sebat said:


> *Here's to a great 2009!*
> *
> Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!*


Mahalo Nui loa

and Happy New Year to you and yours

Tessa


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

To all my Kindle pals  Happy New Year 

Tessa

Live Long and Prosper


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of you.  2008 has been a fabulous year because of Kindle and Kindleboards.  I think 2009 is gonna be a good one!  Blessings in the new year to each of you.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy New Year! And Happy Kindling in 2009.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

2008 was pretty good. Here's hoping that 2009 will be outstanding for all of us!

*Bonan Novjaron!*

Mike


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope 2009 is kind to everybody. 
Thanks Harvey for providing us with such a fun and interesting place to hang out.  
I think one of the best things here is seeing Harvey using *Kindle Owner * in his sig line!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> My granddaughter "Little Cowgirl" is my first obsession but my Kindle is becoming a close second. Happy Happy 2009 to everybody!


I agree... grandchildren first obsession, Kindle second! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't say how happy I am that I purchased Kindles as gifts & found my way here. This is the best place to share my reading & Kindle passions.

Now, if only I can make some headway on a New Year's Goal - reducing KB time for more actual reading time for the book clubs 

Best of blessings, health, and happiness to you & yours in the New Year,

Marci


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Marci said:


> Now, if only I can make some headway on a New Year's Goal - reducing KB time for more actual reading time for the book clubs


I think there are more than a few of us with this issue, not a bad one to have as far as issues go.

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy New Year to you all..!

I enter the new year so thankful for all of you - - and how you have created this place that I love to visit as well as work on. I look forward to our time together in 2009. 

And I am loving my Kindle, which I am pretty sure I would not have without all of this KindleBoards energy everywhere!!

And... I'm running out of ways to say it... thanks, Leslie. You are the 'founder' of this community. (Or should I say, 'Matriarch'?) You. Are. The. Best.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> Mahalo Nui loa
> and Happy New Year to you and yours
> 
> Tessa


The fireworks are starting. There is still a couple of hours 'till they are legal. Just a random pop here and there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey & Leslie--

Thanks for making this a special place!

and 

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Everyone!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy New Years!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I missed the party.  I work today and I had to get up at 5AM.  No complaints tough time and a half is a good way to start of 2K9!

Let's all have a good year and try to make 2K9 the year that the Kindle takes over the planet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> And... I'm running out of ways to say it... thanks, Leslie. You are the 'founder' of this community. (Or should I say, 'Matriarch'?) You. Are. The. Best.


Ah, gee, thank you Harvey.  Once again, I need that blushing smiley!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you all for this fun and informative place.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Matriarch ?  Makes me think of an old lady with a funny hat and old lady shoes - definitely not Leslie, she has a waist and long hair  

But thanks Leslie and Harvey and here's hoping you both have wonderful yearS ahead.

Happy Reading to all Kindleborders.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> *Happy New Years everyone.*
> 
> Getting my Kindle and finding this board was a huge plus for 2008 for me. You all are great folks and I wish you a happy and most healthy New Year.
> 
> Steve


Hmm. I just got a Kindle for Christmas...and I've found this board. I love both!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

idolguy said:


> Hmm. I just got a Kindle for Christmas...and I've found this board. I love both!


*Hi and welcome aboard. Congrats on getting a Kindle for Christmas *


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome idolguy!!  Glad to have you with us!!  Be sure to go to the Welcome and introduce yourself.  There's a great group of people here and I have learned so much about my Kindle!


----------

